# deer kill with a catapult hahahaha



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hahahahahaha lol,


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good editing John, funny.
Philly


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol I'll have to dig out the video of me dropping a rhino whilst in Africa,on that occasion I used a lolly pop stick and some postie bands


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Lol I'll have to dig out the video of me dropping a rhino whilst in Africa,on that occasion I used a lolly pop stick and some postie bands


hahahahaha, pukka!!!! were you from? usound like u from dudley wayz? i lived there 4 a bit, john


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> Lol I'll have to dig out the video of me dropping a rhino whilst in Africa,on that occasion I used a lolly pop stick and some postie bands


hahahahaha, pukka!!!! were you from? usound like u from dudley wayz? i lived there 4 a bit, john
[/quote]

Close but not quite Dudley John I'm bit of a wonderer born Bristol but lived in most parts of GB and settled (for now) in Redditch just outside Birmingham







Oh and I'm of Hungarian blood


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Lolol


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

That was really extremely funny, John. Was that theraband gold you were using?


----------

